# suche ein echolot für 600 euro



## maikel1982 (8. April 2011)

hallo ich brauche ein gutes echolot für 600 euro
es sollte gps haben ein fischfinder, geschwindigkeits und temperraturanzeige. danke schon mal für eure bemühungen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Setzt dich doch einfach mit Thomas Schlageter in Verbindung. Er wird dich umfassend und kompetent beraten.


----------



## Dirk_001 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Lowrance Elite 5 #6
Die Seekarten kosten aber immer extra...

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Lowrance Elite 5 #6
> Die Seekarten kosten aber immer extra...
> 
> Grüsse
> Dirk



Ja genau, das Elite5 würde mir auf die Schnelle auch einfallen. Die Seekarten stehen nochmal mit ca. 230€ extra zu Buche.


----------



## Dirk_001 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ja genau, das Elite5 würde mir auf die Schnelle auch einfallen. Die Seekarten stehen nochmal mit ca. 230€ extra zu Buche.



Wobei bei meinem ein Sonderangebot für Navionics Karten dabei war und man ein paar Euro gespart hat.
Man kann die aber auch gut selber basteln :q

Edit: hab grad nochmal geguckt... kleine Karten 119€ und die grossen 203€


----------



## maikel1982 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

danke für eure kommentare.ich habe schon einen favoriten für mich aber es gibt leider noch keinen der etwas aus erfahrung dazu sagen kann.was haltet ihr von den (elite 5 dsi)

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/wbc.php?sid=179947ccf2a0&pid=9484&tpl=produktdetail.html


----------



## Dirk_001 (8. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Das ist aber ein reines Downscan Gerät. Ich würde persönlich nicht auf die "klassische" Anzeige verzichten wollen, zumal die anglerisch gesehen mehr Aussagekraft über Bodenverhältnisse hat. Der "3-D" View ist halt nen technisches Gimmick, ich würde da nicht nach Fischen suchen wollen.
Die erreichbare Tiefe hält sich auch in Grenzen und für tiefere Gewässer ab 70m nicht geeignet, von Norwegen ganz zu schweigen.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Für 700 bekommst du das HDS 5 mit Geber das wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Für diesen Preis würde ich immer ein Kombigerät kaufen.

Z.B. Garmin 421 s (4 Zoll BIldschirm, 500Watt Echolot, voll Bluechart G2 Vision Kartensoftware tauglich) 439,00 Euro

das gleiche mit 5 Zoll BIldschirm 569 Euro.

Die Navigation ist mit g2 Vision super, das Echolot ist absolut norwegentauglich und der GPS Empfänger ist mit das Beste, was auf dem Markt ist.

Seekarten g2 Vision : 709L (Südnorwegen) und 708L(alles nördlich von Trondheim)
gibt es bei Ebay z.T. ganz preiswert . Ansonsten gibt es dazu auch viel Info im Netz.


----------



## pxrxx12 (29. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Lowrance elite 5,
nach Aussagen von Thomas Schl. eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (29. April 2011)

*AW: suche ein echolot für 600 euro*

Deshalb HDS 5.


----------

